# Fehlermeldung beim Einbinden der wsdl in SoapUI invalid__wsdl



## Manu.S (23. Jul 2014)

Hallo,
ich mache während meiner Umschulung zur Fachinformatikerin gerade ein Praktikum in diesem ich zu Übungszwecken für den Papierkorb ein Webservice programmieren soll, was ich auch gemacht habe. Jetzt soll ich in SoapUI den Webservice testen, doch leider bekomme ich immer folgende Fehlermeldung:

WSDLException (at/Definition):faultCode=INVALID_WSDL:Expected element '{http://schema.xmlsoap.org/wsdl/}definitions'

Im Internet hab ich zwar gelesen, dass andere auch das Problem haben, aber eine Lösung zum Problem hab ich leider nicht gefunden.
Vielleicht kann jemand von euch mir weiterhelfen.
Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruß Manuela

Hier noch meine WSDL:
[XML]<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<definition name = 'ClockService'
targetNamespace = 'http://127.0.0.1:82/clockService.wsdl'
xmlns = 'http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/wsdl/'
xmlns:soap = 'http://schema.xmlsoap.org/wsdl/soap/'
xmlns:tns = '//clockService.wsdl'
xmlns:xsd = 'http://www.w3.org/2001/xmlSchema'
>
   <message name = 'getClockRequest'>
      <part  />
   </message>

   <message name = 'getClockResponse'>
      <part name ='zeit' type = 'xsd:string' />
   </message>

   <portType name='getClockPort'>
      <operation name='getClock'>
         <input message = 'tns:getClockRequest'/>
         <output message = 'tns:getClockResponse'/>
      </operation>
   </portType>

   <binding name= 'getClockBinding' type = 'tns:getClockPort'>
      <soap:binding style ="document"
	transport="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/http"/>
      <option name ='getClock'>
         <soapperation soapAction=''/>
            <output>				
               <soap:body use ='literal'/>	
            </output>
            <input>
               <soap:body use ='literal'/>	
            </input>
      </option>
   </binding>

   <service name= 'ClockService'>
      <port name = 'getClockPort' binding = 'getClockBinding' >		  
         <soap:adress location ='http://127.0.0.1:82/clockService.wsdl'/>
      </port>
   </service>
</definition>[/XML]



und das error log von SoapUI


```
Wed Jul 23 10:01:17 CEST 2014:ERROR:com.eviware.soapui.impl.support.definition.support.InvalidDefinitionException
   com.eviware.soapui.impl.support.definition.support.InvalidDefinitionException
at com.eviware.soapui.impl.wsdl.support.wsdl.WsdlInterfaceDefinition.load(WsdlInterfaceDefinition.java:60)
   	
at com.eviware.soapui.impl.wsdl.support.wsdl.WsdlContext.loadDefinition(WsdlContext.java:70)
   	
at com.eviware.soapui.impl.wsdl.support.wsdl.WsdlContext.loadDefinition(WsdlContext.java:34)
   	
at com.eviware.soapui.impl.support.definition.support.AbstractDefinitionContext.cacheDefinition(AbstractDefinitionContext.java:282)
   	
at com.eviware.soapui.impl.support.definition.support.AbstractDefinitionContext.access$400(AbstractDefinitionContext.java:48)
   	
at com.eviware.soapui.impl.support.definition.support.AbstractDefinitionContext$Loader.construct(AbstractDefinitionContext.java:249)
   	
at com.eviware.soapui.support.swing.SwingWorkerDelegator.construct(SwingWorkerDelegator.java:50)
   	
at com.eviware.soapui.support.swing.SwingWorker$2.run(SwingWorker.java:153)
   	
at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
```


----------



## Phash (31. Jul 2014)

hast du die XSD Dateien auch gespeichert?
könnte auch eine Proxy-Problematik von SoapUI sein (proxy Einstellungen prüfen)


----------



## Manu.S (31. Jul 2014)

Hallo Phash,
Danke für deine Antwort.
Bin jetzt etwas ratlos. Ich hab keine XSD-Dateien und somit auch keine gespeichert.

Gruß Manuela


----------



## Phash (31. Jul 2014)

zu clockService gibts keine XSD?

hast du den Proxy gecheckt?


----------



## Manu.S (31. Jul 2014)

dieses proxy setting bei soupui hab ich auf none gestellt
Ich bin mir aber jetzt nicht sicher ob du das damit meinst.

die Aufgabe des Betriebs an mich, war, ich solle ein php-Programm schreiben und dazu eine wsdl-Datei also die Serverseite von mehr hab ich keinen Plan :bahnhof:
Na gut ich hab schon von wsdl keinen Plan :bahnhof:

Als ich damit fertig war hieß es ich solle das ganze jetzt in soap ui testen und jetzt geht der Mist schon seit über einer Woche nicht und ich werd bald wahnsinnig


----------



## Phash (31. Jul 2014)

was passiert denn, wenn du den Service mit nem Browser aufrufst?


----------



## Manu.S (31. Jul 2014)

das geht, der server läuft auf meinem rechner


----------



## Phash (31. Jul 2014)

auf Welche Adresse connectest du mit dem Browser?
und auf welche mit soapUI?
gehts, wenn du WSImport auf die wsdl machst?


----------



## Manu.S (1. Aug 2014)

Sorry, konnte mich gestern nicht mehr melden, da viel zu tun war.
Ich hab meinen Fehler mitlerweile gefunden.
1. es reicht bei der Angabe des Endpunkts http://127.0.0.1:82 anzugeben das gilt für Zeile 3, 6 und 40 der wsdl-Datei
2. ein schwerwiegender Schreibfehler in Zeile 5 der wsdl-Datei, da fehlt ein s

Dir Phash vielen Dank für deine Hilfe und Geduld


----------



## Phash (1. Aug 2014)

np,

hattest du die wsdl selbst geschrieben?

ich lass mir das immer generieren, und hab deswegen auf diese Sachen nicht geachtet


----------



## Manu.S (1. Aug 2014)

Ja ich musste die selbst schreiben


----------

